# Problem sending an esatclear mail with UPC through outlook



## procus (26 Jan 2010)

Hi , I am signed up with NTL(upc) for the last year and have an esatclear mail address.  On outlook I can receive mail fine by using pop setting and outbound is set to smtp.upcmail.ie. I get an error when trying to send an e-mail using my esatclear address, but i can receive ok. I havent changed any setting and even tried the pc upstairs in case it was an issue with a firewall on laptop. both pc's are the same , i can receive but not send. 
has upc stopped allowing you to send e-mails from esatclear? Does anyone have same issue? I dont want to lose this e-mail address? I can send by logging on to website but its a lot of hassle. 
Any help is much appreciated.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Towger (26 Jan 2010)

UPC has not stopped you, but chances are that esatclear (BT/Vodafone) will not allow emails be sent through their server from out side their network.


----------



## procus (26 Jan 2010)

Thanks towger,

Thanks for the reply , this has only happened over the last 3 days , I could always do this before, you reckon they have only started to do this? 

anyone else using an esatclear mail with upc??

Thanks


----------



## fuzzybird (19 Jan 2011)

I am with vodafone and having problems sending emails to other esatclear addresses.  I rang vodafone the other day to ask because I couldnt send emails and they asked me to change my outgoing mail server to mail.iolfree.ie as they were having problems with servers...its working sending emails to other domains but not other esatclear email addresses.


----------

